# Insurance, Bank, etc advice.



## zhu (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually I am South African, but out of the country for 6 years. Also before I left I was nothing but a irresponsible young brat, so ..... Need some advice.

*Insurance Company*
Prior to return I'd like to arrange life/disability insurances. I'm looking for a reliable insurance company that also offer other insurance options I can add later on. (housing/car etc....or perhaps that's better with a separate company focused on these insurances?)

Also Medical insurance. I assume Discovery is still best one to go with? 

*Bank*
Obviously this is required and simple. Absa, FNB, etc, etc
But...I got quite a bit saved up and plan to buy a house in the next 12-months. I'd rather go with a bank having good house finance options available, and as have a good track record with them with keeping my savings there, have my salary paid into this bank,etc.

Bit worried about my drivers license. I still got the old one printed in your id, so that obviously are invalid.
Need buy a car within days I am back (decided to go with something reliable secondhand for cash), and will need insurance, which will be impossible without driver's license.
What's the procedure these days getting your license as fast as possible?

Hmm...all I can think of now....but any reminders/advice/tips/etc are most welcome


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Regarding the license, best bet is to go to one of those people who you pay to stand in all the lines and do the paper work etc. They will either do it all for you or atleast point you in the right direction. They arent too expensive either!


----------

